# Welcher Höhenunterschied zwischen Bodenablauf und Pumpenkammer



## Perby (1. Feb. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mit mir eins geworden und möchte nun beim Teichumbau einen Bodenablauf einbauen. Das System soll dann über Halbschwerkraft laufen. Also per Schwerkraft in eine Pumpenkammer und dann in das über Teichniveau stehende __ Filtersystem, das sich bereits bewährt hat.

Das Ziel ist, den Schmutz am Teichboden zumindest größtenteils wegzubekommen und die Pumpe außerhalb des eigentlichen Teiches stehen zu haben. Dann haben es die Fische ein wenig ruhiger und ich kann die Reinigung besser durchführen.

Nun wird der Bodenablauf etwa bei 1,8 bis 2,0 m Tiefe liegen. Die Pumpenkammer (eine Regentonne) wollte ich aber nicht so tief eingraben. Ich weiß, dass bei Schwerkraft die Pumpenkammer volllaufen wird, da sich der Wasserspiegel des Teiches und der Pumpenkammer ausgleichen (kommunizierende Röhre). So soll es sein.

Aber wie groß darf der Höhenunterschied sein, damit der ganze Schmodder und das Laub auch die Höhe überwinden? Oder liegt das dann nur an der Stärke der Pumpe? Als Beispiel: der Bodenablauf befindet sich auf 2m unter Teichniveau, die Pumpe in der Kammer befindet sich 0,8m unter Teichniveau. Kommt dort genug Schmutz an oder macht das keinen Sinn mehr. Danach muss die Pumpe etwa weitere 80 cm überwinden, um das Wasser in den Compact-Sieve zu befördern.

Nun bin ich auf die Antworten gespannt.:smoki


----------



## Zacky (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Höhenunterschied zwischen Bodenablauf und Pumpenkammer*

Hallo.

Im Fall deines jetzt geplanten Aufbaus über Halbschwerkraft solltest du die Kammer im Erdreich, also die 1.Kammer unter Wasserlinie, nicht als Pumpenkammer nutzen, sondern als Vorfilterkammer. Hierzu solltest du das Prinzip des Ultrasieve III anwenden. Vielleicht nimmt Dir jemand den CS II ab und du holst einen US III!?

Der US III ist teuer, aber das geht auch in Eigenbau.

Das Wasser bzw. der Schmutz wird auch bei einer *Einlauftiefe* von -0,80 m in der Kammer ankommen. Aber hier muss die Vorfilterung erfolgen, denn sonst macht's ja wieder keinen Sinn und die Pumpe zieht das schmutzige Wasser und schreddert wieder alles klein.

Ansonsten erreichst du den größtmöglichen Flow, wenn du kaum Bögen und Richtungsänderungen vornimmst. Soll heißen: am Besten wäre es, vom BA eine gerade Leitung direkt in Richtung Vorfilterkammer und hier mit 30° oder gar 15° Bögen die Leitung nach oben führen und mit gleicher Winkelanzahl / Gradzahl seitlich in die Kammer rein.


----------



## Perby (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Höhenunterschied zwischen Bodenablauf und Pumpenkammer*

Hallo und Danke für die Hinweise.

Dass die Pumpe den Schmutz schreddert, ist mir auch recht. Danach kommt ja der Compactsieve als Vorfilter.

Ich möchte mit dem System nur erreichen, dass auch der Boden des Teiches mit abgesaugt wird. 

Zudem kann ich in der Pumpenkammer auch einen Schmutzablauf installieren.

Das Rohr vom Bodenablauf soll ich waagerecht ausführen und dann immer flache Winkel einsetzen. Kann ich nach einem flachen Winkel senkrecht nach oben gehen. Ich möchte die Pumpenkammer sehr dicht neben dem Teich bauen (aus Platzgründen)?

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## Patrick K (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Höhenunterschied zwischen Bodenablauf und Pumpenkammer*

Hallo Michael

Es wäre schon angebracht ,die Pumpe der Verrohrung anzupasssen, es wird dir nicht viel bringen mit einer 6000 ter Pumpe ein 110er Rohr zu fluten, da würde der Flow nicht reichen um das Rohr auf dauer sauber zu halten.

Das Rohr kleiner zu wählen ist auch keine alternative ,dann passt nicht genügend durch.

Durch ein 110er fliessen ca 15-16 TL Wasser in Schwerkraft und deine Pumpe sollte schon in diese Richtung kommen um das Systen sinnvoll zu spülen.

Ansonsten würde ich auch schauen das der Vorfilter als erstes im System steht, wie von Zacky beschrieben.Vielleicht muss du mit 2 cs arbeiten um den Flow zu bewältigen ,ich kenne die Daten des CS nicht gut genug um das zu beurteilen, aber das könnte auch eine Lösung sein.
Besser wäre wohl ein US III (trotz der kosten) der hat auch einen höheren Flow soweit ich weis und ist schon vom Hersteller, auf Halbschwerkraft ausgelegt.

Dann stellt sich schon fast die Frage ,ob man nicht einen gebrauchten Trommler bekommt und das ganze in Voll-Schwerkraft laufen läst event. mit Mammut dann hättest du die mehrkosten innerhalb der nächsten Jahre wieder gutgemacht.

Und dann gibt es ja jetzt ein neues System auf dem Markt, das in Schwerkraft läuft und ausreichent Flow hat, den Air-sieve ,damit hättest du doch alle __ Fliegen mit einer Klatsche gefangen.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Höhenunterschied zwischen Bodenablauf und Pumpenkammer*

...ob und in wie weit, der BA den Boden sauber zieht, liegt auch an der Pumpenleistung...wenn die Vorfluterkammer schnell leer gepumpt wird, dann läuft es auch schnell nach...erwarte aber bitte keine Wunder von einem BA...er wird den Boden nicht blitze-blank halten

...das Rohr vom BA mit leichter Steigung in Richtung Filter, damit die Luft mit aufsteigen, die sich ggf. im Rohr sammelt...1cm / m Steigung sollte reichen...aber da können andere bestimmt noch was zu sagen...

...Zitat: _Kann ich nach einem flachen Winkel senkrecht nach oben gehen?_...verstehe ich nicht, du musst ja, um senkrecht wieder hoch zu kommen, erstmal 90° erreichen ---> ergo 3 x 30° Winkel oder 6 x 15° Winkel. Die Winkel sollen nur den notwendigen Flow begünstigen.

In dem Fall des CS II und der Pumpenkammer (Vorfluterkammer) wäre das (weiter unten) vielleicht noch eine Möglichkeit der Vorfilterung. --> schaue hier mal <--



Nachtrag: Patrick war schneller  - jetzt hab ich's doppelt gemoppelt


----------



## spike1 (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Höhenunterschied zwischen Bodenablauf und Pumpenkammer*

Hallo Michael

Da du nach den letzten nicht so schönen erfahrungen entschlossen hast neu zu Bauen finde ich gut
Aber wenn du neu Bauen möchtest würde ich nur noch auf Schwerkraft bauen das andere ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes gehe doch erstmal die vor und nachteile des jeweiligen Systems durch dann wirst du feststellen das eigendlich nur Schwerkraft in frage kommt.

die anderen punkte haben dir Patrick und Zacky schon beanwortet.

Zacky danke für den link sowas habe ich auch noch gesucht

Gruß Frank


----------



## Perby (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Höhenunterschied zwischen Bodenablauf und Pumpenkammer*

Ok. Danke für die Tipps und habe ich auch erstmal wieder etwas zum grübeln.

Mal sehen, wie ich es bauen werde.


----------



## Perby (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Höhenunterschied zwischen Bodenablauf und Pumpenkammer*

Ich überlege eben ob ich in Halbschwerkraft mit einer Pumpenkammer, Bodenablauf und größerer Pumpe arbeite. Die Pumpe verbraucht dann aber ganz schön viel Strom (170 Watt min.)

Oder ob ich alles komplett in Schwerkraft baue. Aber der Aufwand und die Kosten eine große Filterkammer zu mauern, schrecken mich ab. Ich habe für meinen Hühnerstall ein 10 cm dickes 1 x2m große Fundament gegossen und schon 15 Säcke Zement verbraucht.
Zudem weiß ich nicht, wie ich in Schwerkraft einen Vorfilter bauen soll, ohne dass nochmal riesige Kosten entstehen. (Ultrasieve 700,- Euro!!!).

Der Compactsieve schafft 15.000 Liter / Stunde. Das würde mit dem Bodenablauf und 110 er Rohren und einer großen Pumpe passen. Die Pumpe liegt dann je nach Hersteller zwischen 110 und 450 Euro.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Höhenunterschied zwischen Bodenablauf und Pumpenkammer*

Hi,

Das folgende Zitat ist jetzt nicht Personen bezogen.................. 


> denn sonst macht's ja wieder keinen Sinn und die Pumpe zieht das schmutzige Wasser und schreddert wieder alles klein.



Was habt ihr denn alle für Pumpen................. 

Meine im PS schreddern trotz dem ich die Körbe abmontiert habe, bislang kein Getier, sogar halbfertige __ Frösche, also Kaulquappen mit Beinen dran, kommen noch in einem Stück oben am Siebfilter an, wenn dann mal eine bis in den PS kommt................. 


Und wenn du schon in Halbschwerkraft arbeiten willst, würde ich den Filter trotz allem, wenigstens so aufbauen, das er zu 1/3 besser noch 1/2-3/4 eingegraben ist. So dass z.B. nur noch der Höhenunterschied vom Vorfilter überwunden werden muss +evtl. ein paar cm um den Ablauf in den Teich ausreichend zu gewähren.......... 

Und der PS sollte schon ein paar cm. über Teichniveau liegen, denn wenn man den mal leer Pumpt und dann wieder voll laufen lässt, kann er hier und da doch schon mal überlaufen, weil die Pumpe/-n diese Wassermassen doch nicht auf Anhieb bewältigen kann/können.

Zum BA:

Wenn die Strömung stimmt, hält der auch den größtmöglichen Bereich vom Boden sauber. Man beachte mal die Beiträge/Themen und Strömungsversuche vom Werner ( wp-3d )  
Das hat m.M.n. nich mehr viel mit Flow zu tun........ 
Selbst bei meinen Lt. Kennlinie min. 20.000L/h fördernden Pumpen, bekomme ich, wenn ich den PS erst leer pumpen lasse und dann den Zs. wieder öffne, mehr Dreck heraus als über den "normalen" Weg.................


----------



## Perby (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Höhenunterschied zwischen Bodenablauf und Pumpenkammer*

Es stimmt, die Pumpe im Teich schreddert bisher auch nichts, ich hatte im Siebfilter die Kaulquappen sitzen und konnte  sie zurück in den Teich geben.

Und vielen Dank für deine Tipps. Das mit dem Eingraben des Hauptfilters hatte ich auch schon angedacht.

So ähnlich wie bei dir (Olli.P) hatte ich es mir gedacht. Als Pumpenschacht "einfach" eine Plastikbox eingraben. 

Gruß Michael


----------

